# Teenage PUNKS!



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

Was in my garage tonight around 10 pm working on getting my motion lights and camera together. Heard kids coming down the street as they came to my house they made a beeline to my yard where I had 11 of my 32 tombstones up. I grabbed a 6 iron from my golf bag and made it to the front yard just in time to watch them kick my countdown clock tombstone in half. F'ers broke it in two. I screamed at them and chased them about a half a block, but my fat ass couldn't catch them. Ran back to the house, jumped in my car but couldn't find them. Little bastards could run. Found two state troopers about 3 blocks away and they went looking for them, but couldn't find them either. The 5 girls these boys were with were found in my sub division but of course "had just met the boys that night and didn't know who they were." 


Totally pissed right now. This is my first year doing this. I am glad I didn't catch them cause I probably would have put one in the hospital. Not worth me going to jail and losing my job over. The troopers took a report. I'm probably going to get something out to the schools and offer a reward for info leading to arrest.









this is what it USED to look like. It's now broken in two right at the 3 holes for hours/mins/secs I can probably fix it, at least the clock part still works. 

On the positive side my tombstone anchoring worked very well, the bottom part of the stone stayed firm to the ground as the top half went flying.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Man that sucks. Why do people have to be so stupid and thoughtless? I hope you find out who it was that did this.


----------



## whimsicalmommy (Sep 23, 2010)

aww man that sucks!!!! we get an email every year from housing saying to make sure we don't put anything out that's extremely valuable till the night of halloween, because of vandals. I'm sorry that happened


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't understand this kind of behavior. You would think that the kids would think it's cool that you do this kind of thing but noooooooooo.... there are always the punks who do not have respect for anyone or anything... sad... I hope they are caught and there is some sort of punishment. Your clock looked great BTW.. I hope you can fix it.


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear, I saw you post that stone earlier and I really like it.

Could this kind of crap be why fewer and fewer people decorate for Halloween? I know it effects the way I plan my display, even not wanting to place things near the street. I defiantly get nervous with all of the high end lighting I have out night of!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Stupid idiots!!! Who needs that kind of crap? Hopefully they catch them and you can make them pinatas in the front yard for Halloween! The six iron sounds like a perfect choice.

It IS a great sign and I hope you can fix it up. I think that's the only way to stop these idiots is to show them your tougher.

(The guy down the street has a windmill in his yard that kept getting smashed by vandals, and everytime they smashed it, he fixed it. After 3 times they gave up.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Oh that is a nice clock! Sorry you didn't catch the punks. I too spent the day (and yesterday) looking for a brat on my video because he was messing with every mailbox on my street. I had him in my grasp and cussed him figuring it would scare the crap outta him but the jerk just laughed in my face. I spent several more hours looking for where he lived and when I would go one way he would double back and mess with my mailbox again. Luckily I was driving home from the store this evening and there he was in his front yard!!!!!! He ran for mommy and we just about had a knock down drag out in their front yard cause "her little angel wouldn't DO that"
I let her know I would turn the video tape over to the cops and that changed her tune but "I had no right videoing her kid"...YEAH RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Disgusting! I am SO sorry!

I know I've told this story a million times, but the first Halloween after I was married and in a new home my entire display was stolen! Everything...down to the spider webs in the bushes. I spent my Halloween driving through neighborhoods looking for my stuff. Never found anything and the cops didn't find the guys.

It totally spoiled Halloween for me for a few years. Don't let them take your Halloween spirit! Hope they find the idiots!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Deadna said:


> "her little angel wouldn't DO that"


That's exactly how they get to be such brats. Parents in denial. Good on you for taking them down a peg.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm sorry that happened to you, spinachetr. I love your clock! I bet you can fix it up, and now it will certainly look "broken in" and "distressed." Crappy way to get there though.

I know we all go through that "acting like a [email protected] in front of your friends" phase, but come on! I hate to sound like an old fart with good-old-days syndrome, but back in the day, my 'rents would've lost their ever-lovin' minds if I did something stupid like destroy someone's property.

You know what I would do? I'd prop it up, broken, in the yard, with a sign next to it stating the date/time that it was damaged and giving a description of the vandals. I'd offer a little reward for the names of the nastly little buggers that did it. If I got their names, I'd contact their parents and inform them that I was calling the police. Then, I'd fix it as best I could and *rock on*!!!

Oh, and if you know the girls that the boys were with, NO CANDY FOR THEM!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. Dont let it ruin Halloween you can always rebuild. It sucks that they just couldnt enjoy your awesome display.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*Wishing it was legal to 'electricfy' things on your own property. *


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Deadna said:


> "I had no right videoing her kid"QUOTE]
> 
> That's when you tell her "Oh NO!...I have EVERY RIGHT when he's doing something he's not suppose to be doing on MY property....It's called proof and if you can't control him then maybe the law can".....ZR


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

That really sucks and I hope you can catch who did it...... I believe that's exactly why not as many people decorate their yard anymore....I don't have anything out yet for sure.....As others mentioned...Rebuild and try not to let it get to you.....ZR


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm really sorry. I hope you got the names of those girls and talked to their parents. Pretty obvious they were lying.

How old were the brats you think?


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

GobbyGruesome said:


> That's exactly how they get to be such brats. Parents in denial. Good on you for taking them down a peg.


Exactly right. Too many parents want to be a buddy instead of a parent

*climbs off soap box*


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

Darn near 2am and couldn't sleep. Just brought in the remaining 10 stones and put them in the garage. I'll put everything out on 29th instead. I'd be worrying too much about everything for the next 23 days. I've spent way too much time and money for stuff to be destroyed. And I have 2 multinight business trips away from home coming up over the next few weeks. Welcome to home haunting huh, I knew it was going to happen, just did think it would happen the second day my stuff was out.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

Your clock looks great it is a shame those teens did that!!! That is just plain wrong I hope they catch them and make them pay for damages and go to jail where they belong! People like that are just plain dumb and are criminals! Let us know if they catch them and if your able to fix that great looking prop! Good Luck!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

spinachetr said:


> Darn near 2am and couldn't sleep. Just brought in the remaining 10 stones and put them in the garage. I'll put everything out on 29th instead. I'd be worrying too much about everything for the next 23 days. I've spent way too much time and money for stuff to be destroyed. And I have 2 multinight business trips away from home coming up over the next few weeks. Welcome to home haunting huh, I knew it was going to happen, just did think it would happen the second day my stuff was out.


*
Sheesh - what a nightmare... SO sorry to hear of this happening to you spinachetr -- and so early in the month! 

When they are found (and hopefully soon) I would ask the authorities to have them put in some "service hours" directly with you - under your skillful guidance repairing, designing/making and setting up your haunt. Maybe with any luck - you can turn some hoodlums into great kids again - since obviously their parents or significant adults have yet to instill healthy attitudes and respect about other people's property. I bet if they participate and help, they will take pride in what you are doing for the kids in the neighborhood, and have a stake in it! Maybe then they will stop messing with your haunt. 

Well - it's a thought. I raised four little monsters-- they were never perfect. 
But when they did something wrong, they had to accept the consequences.
Hopefully, after things cool off and you can relax a bit, maybe you can find a way to engage the little buggers. When you send around a neighborhood "wanted" flier - you might consider wording it instead to invite the monsters that broke your sign to come over and you will teach them how to make a haunt! Maybe they would be actors in your yard and dress up to scare the begeebees out of the other younger kiddies. ANYTHING to show them how mature humans treat one another. NO one wants to be a zombie forever. . .

Besides -- that way you are a champion - not a target. 

Otherwise, you could always put a voo-doo hex on them!! LOL  

Hope it all works out. Your sign is fantastic - and I'm sure there are hundreds who will appreciate all your hard work and effort. Hang in there! and of course...BOO!*


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I hope while you were chasing them down the street with your golf club, and least one of the punks pissed his pants. I think it was a good idea to bring the rest in. Those kind of jackasses would probably be back. One year , after I had given the little ****s their candy, one teen boy took out a lighter walking down my sidewalk, and lit one of my ghosts on fire. My daughter was young at the time, and couldn't sleep that night cause she was afraid the boy would come back and start the house on fire. Wish I could have taken a golf club to that jerk. Sorry for you bad experience.


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

The Red Hallows said:


> *Wishing it was legal to 'electricfy' things on your own property. *


But Officer that electrical device was meant to keep my dog in my yard that's all.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

What losers! They have nothing better to do... Well what goes around comes around and one day they will be in their own shoes wondering why me... 

Dirty little punks! Hope their parents get wind of this somehow and discipline them! An axeworthy kick in the rear! A Flying Crank Golfclub to the hyde! Lol! Keep your head up buddy! Dont let these punks kill your spirit! Let it move you to do bigger and greater things!


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

I am all for punishment but its the parents of kids like this who do not believe in it. And don't let any parent tell you, but they have problems that's why they act like this. I wont buy it. Never have and Never will, no matter what kind of behavior problems kids like this have they should always take responsibility, and that's where the parents need to jump in, but most don't and that's where things go wrong in our society. Ok I'm done .... for now oh by the way I am a step mom to 3 step children well now ages 16, 19, and 20 who are all drug babies I have been through so much but always made sure they took responsibility for what they did even if they didn't feel they had too.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, it's very sad things like this happen. to bad parents defend their kids when they are bad. i do believe what goes around comes around. and i feel if they are caught, and i hope they are, that they should help you build a new one. so they can anguish in the amount of work. and i think they should pay for supplies. they can mow or rake to earn the money. i had some kids helping in my haunt one year break a prop, and the whole night they had to be watched. there was no show of regret or apology. i don't think i would take a chance of wanting them to help. this really puts a damper on your spirit no matter how you try. anyway, your clock looks homemade and was fabulous.


----------



## scareviewzombies.com (Jul 12, 2010)

sorry to hear that your countdown clock is awesome i hope you will be able to fix it


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh, no. I am so, so, so sorry.  Who could be that much of a d-bag??? I don't care if they were kids or not. That's just mean, plain and simple. Oh, I would so have my kids marching to the door to humiliatedly apologize, and yes, they would STAND THERE and LISTEN to the victim of this idiocy give them a bit of a tongue-lashing. Then I'd have them use their own allowance money to buy fix-it supplies and they'd have a hand in fixing the sign.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I can't understand their mentality, my Mother brought me up to respect other peoples property. I'm sorry this happened to you


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

wow that just plain SUCKS. sorry to hear this.I dont know why teenagers have to act like such stupid fools.I can honestly say when I was a teenager my friends and I never did crap like that.I wonder what goes through their head,like do they think ohh cool look at that we have to destroy it ! Just doesnt make sense how the fools think.Thats why 99.9 percent of my halloween stuff goes out halloween day and comes in halloween night,because of lame punks like that


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm so, so sorry this happened. As everyone else said, your clock looked amazing! I wish it a speedy recovery.

Someone earlier nailed it when they wondered if this was the reason for a lack of decorating. It's certainly why I won't decorate early. It's bad enough I had to wonder if my decorations were the reason my house was egged after Halloween last year. The whole street got it, and I still haven't decided if that makes me feel better or not.

Anyway, try to think of the ones that truly appreciate your yard when you pull everything back out. Those little s***s aren't worth your energy. I fully believe in what you do comes back to you threefold. This counts for you, and for them.

Ophelia


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Disgusting!

Hope they find the little brats. What inconsiderate asses. Makes me angry and sad all at the same time!!!


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

Deadna said:


> Oh that is a nice clock! Sorry you didn't catch the punks. I too spent the day (and yesterday) looking for a brat on my video because he was messing with every mailbox on my street. I had him in my grasp and cussed him figuring it would scare the crap outta him but the jerk just laughed in my face. I spent several more hours looking for where he lived and when I would go one way he would double back and mess with my mailbox again. Luckily I was driving home from the store this evening and there he was in his front yard!!!!!! He ran for mommy and we just about had a knock down drag out in their front yard cause "her little angel wouldn't DO that"
> I let her know I would turn the video tape over to the cops and that changed her tune but "I had no right videoing her kid"...YEAH RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!


Deadna, YOU GO GHOUL! Little brat.

Oh, and you might want to mail a copy of the U.S. Federal Code to Mommy Dearest...



> U.S. Code Title 18, Section 1705
> 
> Whoever willfully or maliciously injures, tears down or destroys any letter box or other receptacle intended or used for the receipt or delivery of mail on any mail route, or breaks open the same or willfully or maliciously injures, defaces or destroys any mail deposited therein, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.


Yep, it's a FEDERAL OFFENSE to mess with mailboxes, but there's no law against "videoing her kid" in a public place or on your private property. Sorry you had to deal with that.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

spinachetr said:


> Was in my garage tonight around 10 pm working on getting my motion lights and camera together. Heard kids coming down the street as they came to my house they made a beeline to my yard where I had 11 of my 32 tombstones up. I grabbed a 6 iron from my golf bag and made it to the front yard just in time to watch them kick my countdown clock tombstone in half. F'ers broke it in two. I screamed at them and chased them about a half a block, but my fat ass couldn't catch them. Ran back to the house, jumped in my car but couldn't find them. Little bastards could run. Found two state troopers about 3 blocks away and they went looking for them, but couldn't find them either. The 5 girls these boys were with were found in my sub division but of course "had just met the boys that night and didn't know who they were."
> 
> 
> Totally pissed right now. This is my first year doing this. I am glad I didn't catch them cause I probably would have put one in the hospital. Not worth me going to jail and losing my job over. The troopers took a report. I'm probably going to get something out to the schools and offer a reward for info leading to arrest.
> ...



spinachetr, your countdown clock is awesome! You know, I could actually see the repair cracks being incorporated into the design. A few age cracks at the edge here and there, accentuated with black, could look really good IMO. 

Hope you catch the little hoodlums, and thank goodness there was no other damage.

If you can manage to find out the names of any of the girls, check to see if they're on facebook or MySpace. They're lying about not knowing those boys and you just might catch them talking about the incident online.


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

hopefully something willreally scare the living c**p out of them over the Halloween holiday, it makes you sick doesn't it? I only put cheapie stuff outside and it generally only goes out on the night, although this year I am in a much quieter street, the downside of that will be either a lack of or no trick or treaters. I'm still decorating though for me and my daughter!!! The hallway is already kitted out with swathes of black fabric, a 2d skull peeking out of the hall mirror a 6ft haunted grandfather clock cut out and bats and spiders hanging about! My red full length drapes are up too, so the front room has a spooky red atmosphere! Pretty pathetic in comparison to all your fantastic ideas for haunts, but we're still waiting for the UK to do it properly!! : )


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

This is what my countdown clock looks like now. Fixable.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I am so sorry your wonderful clock got broken. I am lucky to live in an area where we hardly ever have any vandalism. However, I don't sleep at night due to medical problems and I find myself going to the window each time I get up and checking on my display. Posts like this just keep me on my toes, because you never know when a punk will move into your neighborhood or come over from the next one. I have never understood senseless violence or vandalism. I hope you can fix your clock and catch the little asses.


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

I hope you have better teenage laws than Boise does. When the teenagers wreck something in your yard like that, as long as mommy and daddy pay the damages the police will talk you out of pressing charges, not even trespassing because unless they've been told before to stay out of your yard, it's not trespassing.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm so sorry that happened . Your clock is great, definitely worth fixing. Don't let this spoil Halloween for you. Hope you catch the punks.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I've had people mess with decorations before, and it's beyond sad. Sorry this happened! I echo the thoughts of others, though...don't let it stop you! Your decorations are creatively inspiring to so many people. It would be a shame to be discouraged by these foolish, none-too-bright vandals.


----------



## Dr.Ghoul (Sep 6, 2009)

Stories like this always make me angry. Reason being is because I'm a teenager, and the kids who do this stuff just make the stereotype even worse. I hear stories of kids who vandalize peoples stuff all the time just for fun, and its stupid. Why someone would want to destroy others property is beyond me. I'd be furious at who ever did this to me too, but trust me, we are not all like this. Just the punks who have to much spare time. 

I hope you find out who they are though. You should go to the local high school and tell them what happened. I am sure someone will say something. At my school when things like this happen, the person is usually caught eventually. Hope you find them and good luck with your prop.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

We had a "pack" of 10 year olds in our neighborhood one year that kept causing issues and damaging property. They made the mistake of breaking into my storage building and tearing stuff up insed. I knew who did it because when I asked one of the brats he actually bragged about it. Of course when we spoke to his parents the tears started flowing and he spilled the names of the rest of the kids. The parents apologized but said "it's impossible to control the kids all the time" and didn't offer to help replace anything. Luckily, we were friends with the local police and they rounded up every kid, put them in handcuffs in the back of 3 police cars and took them down to the station. Their parents had to go pick them up and told the police that it would never happen again. Funny, after their little trip in the car and lockup in a cell, they were much better behaved.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear that, spinachetr. It's abhorrent that people can act that way and think nothing of it.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

There is a Deputy assigned to the only high school in town. I'll contact him on Tuesday and tell him I'm offering a cash reward for information which leads to the arrest of the punks. 

My subdivision has had a rash of incidents involving these kids. Instead of ringing a person's door bell and running, they kick the door as hard as they can then run. Problem is they are kicking the doors so hard that they are cracking the door and/or door frame. 

At least the neighbors are now more interested in a Neighborhood Watch program.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Zilla is sorry to hear of this, Zilla would like to STOMP the &*^% out of people that do things like this.

Your work is wonderful or at least I know it will be.....again.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

spinachetr, just for informational purposes [and not from any prior experience mind you ], six irons fly very well when flung sidearm like slinging a boom-a-rang....think with a little practice you can take out a punk from 40 paces. Glad to hear that it is repairable.


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

Punks!!! 

This is what happens when idiots reproduce.

I'm sure their parents will get use to picking them up from the Juvenile Center.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear hope you catch them!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

You could also let the girls parents know they are hanging out with "strangers"....lol.....ZR


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

So sorry to hear about this. Good thing you were working in the garage at the time you probably saved your other stones from being damaged! It is a pity that there are kids out there like this and unfortunately some of them turn into looser adults.


----------



## Grimhilde (Oct 1, 2010)

*Aw Man!!!*

So sorry that your awesome countdown clock was damaged by those pathetic, miserable little scumsucking pukes.
Glad to see that it looks like you stopped them before they did irreparable damage, and hopefully you gave them a good scare.

Maybe they'll feel the need to keep a low profile, since by now they know that the girls have already been found and spoken to, but I agree with Bella LaGhostly:


Bella LaGhostly said:


> If you can manage to find out the names of any of the girls, check to see if they're on facebook or MySpace. They're lying about not knowing those boys and you just might catch them talking about the incident online.


Sadly, there are *REAL* Halloween monsters - and their main goal is to suck the fun out of everyone else's experience.


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that. Don't lose your Halloween Spirit!

You should get a security camera system. They are cheap now a days. Post a big sign saying that you have cameras and vandals will be prosecuted.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

The best thing you can do is report morons like that...and hope something sticks (a charge) with them and either they learn from it or at least won't come by your house again...

I really don't have that issue around here, however, my car was recently broken into (nothing taken thankfully as we woke up thanks to the alarm) and I'm thinking I might have some retarded moronic punks now living in the area as well...

So this year anything I put out early I will try to be on guard about...more over leave a few lights on this year...


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

sorry about the punks!  I would try as someone else suggested to search myspace and facebook for the ages and female in your area until you see any of the girls then from there search their friend lists. Hopefully they dont have their settings on private, I would look immediately in case they put a temporary privacy setting on there.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

So sorry!!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I have a custom paintball gun if you want to use it on those boggers if they come back. Your sign looked great and look's like it can be fixed. Best of luck.


----------



## Talldark (Oct 25, 2008)

That's not good,sorry to hear of your misfortune after all your hard work..Might want to just forget about it and chalk it up as bad teenagers..I don't think the cops are much help on this and like another poster said,no candy for those kids..keep your lights on, some kids really get their kicks doing these type things..but most are good and appreciate the effort..


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Well I closed the barn door. The security camera is up and recording. The camera should have been the very first thing I set up. I would have had a great recording of the punks' faces. Oh well.....lessons learned. I am also sorry to hear of all the problems everyone else on here had. 

The neighbors are all jacked up and several are forming a posse...I mean watch group tonight.


----------



## Sinister blood (Oct 8, 2009)

Bad ass clock...chances are this was an isolated incident. Don't let it ruin your halloween brotha!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I always hate to read stories like yours. It's sad.
I hope it doesn't ruin your passion for Halloween. Sorry this had to happen to you.


----------



## mr macabre (Aug 25, 2010)

Stories like this make me want to track the little monsters down for you myself! This sort of thing is the reason that I'm having my display in my fenced in back yard.
By the way, GREAT countdown clock!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

ZombieRaider said:


> Deadna said:
> 
> 
> > "I had no right videoing her kid"QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> spinachetr, just for informational purposes [and not from any prior experience mind you ], six irons fly very well when flung sidearm like slinging a boom-a-rang....think with a little practice you can take out a punk from 40 paces. Glad to hear that it is repairable.


I still remember back when I was 5 how my brother threw a 4-way tire iron at a guy running away. It wrapped around his ankles and knocked him to the ground. Coolest thing I've ever seen...lol!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

I just heard another bad haunt story. Only 4 of us do big Haunts in my town and one of the ones was hit Saturday. It looks like they stole his 2 coffins, electric chair, 2 Costco skulls, skeleton in a cage and 10 severed heads! 

It makes me sick that people steal and break yard displays. All I can tell you is the same thing I told my friends, Dont let them win keep on haunting and keep on displaying it. If we live our lives in fear we are not living.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Like Elvis Costello's song goes, " I should of given the world to the monkeys"


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

This is why I will never put anything out until the day of. Times like this that I love Texas, legal to shoot someone on your property.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

SmartisSexy said:


> This is why I will never put anything out until the day of. Times like this that I love Texas, legal to shoot someone on your property.


Yep, I have no problems with doing that here in 'Bama either!  I put most of the stuff out the day before. I don't put out the expensive stuff until mid-day Halloween day.
I've had stuff stolen before. 

I feel your pain, Spinachetr!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

spinachetr said:


> The camera should have been the very first thing I set up. I would have had a great recording of the punks' faces. Oh well.....lessons learned. I am also sorry to hear of all the problems everyone else on here had.
> 
> The neighbors are all jacked up and several are forming a posse...I mean watch group tonight.


That is a good tip about the camera. At least this is alerting your neighbors to look out for these cretins. Don't worry, they probably won't be able to help doing something stupid again soon, and if people are expecting it, this time they'll get caught.

(& Dr. Ghoul, don't take it personally - there are jerks in every age range.)


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

stories like this make me glad for my dog. We have a german shepherd who is not the least bit friendly. and the neighbors know this (they also know he wont leave the yard). and although he is an indoor dog- you never know when he will be outside- cause if he asks to go out, and were in bed- he gets to go out but is stuck out there till morning.

Theres actually been times when we put him out because we saw an unfamiliar car or person wander by a few too many times. we live in a cul de sac in the old part of the neighborhood, so theres not much traffic and certainly not much unfamiliar traffic!


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

I think I would've grabbed the driver........ sorry to hear about your stone


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

HauntedDiva said:


> I think I would've grabbed the driver........ sorry to hear about your stone


I can't hit a darn thing with my driver. Thanks, the tombstone is fixed and operational and will go back in the yard (in front of the hidden security camera) on the 19th when I get back from my trips.


----------



## BrahmaBabe (Sep 21, 2010)

I hate the parents responsible for those kids. Freaking losers.


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your vandals. Looks like you can put your clock back as the breaks look clean, gorilla glue will do it, just use sparingly so it doesn't foam out the cracks. If it does foam out it is very paintable.

Last year we had a grab and go and I lost a Walgreens gravebuster. Not a big deal, but dang it torqued me off! I built another section of graveyard fence as further visual deterrent, and only the silhouettes, tombstones and big scarecrow are in the grave yard until the weekend of.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear about this, once again, the few ruin it for the many.

I like the idea of checking their Facebook/Myspace/Twitter, etc. since a lot of kids WILL go there & brag not realizing that EVERYONE CAN SEE IT.

We had some mailbox issues a few years back & reported both incidents to the cops. Everyone knew they'd never be caught but we reported it anyway.

If we'd had a camera we totally would've gotten the little bastids. And it was definitely intentional too. We're the ONLY mailbox on our side of the street on a dead end street so they had to go up the street, _turn around_, then come back down the street to hit JUST our box. Twice.

I'm fairly sure it was the friends of the girl across the street. When she was in high school she ran w/some unsavoury characters. This is also the same family that, a few years ago, turned off all their lights, didn't give out candy (they never have), yet the daughter had a Halloween party in the backyard.

We live in a fairly safe place, but I still don't put anything out until the day of, this year maybe the night before, but most big stuff goes out on Halloween & Halloween only.

What happened to the good old days when you'd just get tp'd?


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> Sorry to hear about this, once again, the few ruin it for the many.
> 
> I like the idea of checking their Facebook/Myspace/Twitter, etc. since a lot of kids WILL go there & brag not realizing that EVERYONE CAN SEE IT.
> 
> ...


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I really want to go take down the few decorations I have already put up.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh that is gorgeous, I would be so ticked off that took some time to do . Those [email protected][email protected]!!!!


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Please don't take this the wrong way but this is EXACTLY the reason i DON'T put my stuff out until the night of Halloween. YOU JUST CAN'T TRUST PEOPLE ANY MORE!!!! and i can't emphasize that enough! Thanks to being cautious, i have not lost one single item nor had any malicious damage (knock on wood) On Halloween night i stay around and "guard" things while my Mrs. Takes the little ones around. If they aren't smashing pumpkins, they are ruining displays. I know some of you think "well, that kinda ruins the season doesn't it?" Well, having your hard work smashed and scattered down the street ruins it even more...........just my thoughts......


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Sucks man, if I was you I would've chased em down and start freaking them out so they know not to come around anymore


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

rockplayson said:


> That's true but these days kids are getting smarter by making the profiles private so only "friends" can view. Schools and places of employment are starting to check this stuff out.
> (my friend got kicked out of CSU for drinking. they found that out from his facebook)


True. I'd still check though just in case. I mean, how smart are they if they're goin' around bashing other people's property then telling their girlfriends about it?


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

That sucks. I hope you catch them.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Man I'm PI>>>>>ed at reading this, I would have wooped their a...........ses.......... you are right, probably better that you did't catch them, they have no idea whats goes into getting this holiday together, Hope you can repair your clock


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I guarantee if they are so completely stupid to think going around damaging their neighbors property is funny ....... then they will definitely slip up and get caught. 

Anyone with that few braincells is not clever enough to get away with it, or realize the heat is on an ease up. 

I'm sure they will post some crap on Facebook. Or word will get around at school and someone else will post something.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear your clock got damaged and I'm glad you could fix it. I don't put out props until the day of usually because of the wind, but also due to the number of pre-teen/teen kinds who prowl the neighborhood. I had planned to put up new cemetery fence this year but work got in the way so it didn't get made. So I'll probably keep the cemetery behind the fence at my side yard for one more year just to keep the props safe. I'd like to feel good about putting stuff out earlier, but...

My brother does a big walk through haunt every year and puts up his front yard decor the 2nd week of Oct. The one time he got vandalized he removed all his front yard decorations and put up a sign saying "Haunted House Cancelled Due to Vandalism". Neighborhood kids fingered the culprit within 2 days because they wanted the haunt to go on as scheduled. A couple years ago somebody started a rumor that he shot a kid with rock salt. Totally not true [he doesn't own a gun] and when the cops came by to talk to him about it, he volunteered to open his gun safe for them--where he keeps his coin collection. He never said this to anybody and the cops said that nobody claimed to have heard him say it--but it's a useful rumor.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i like ondeko's idea of putting up that sign. it sounds like it could be a winner. can't hurt. the kids have got to have bragged. maybe someone will have heart and tell on them. they need to be caught so they learn a life lesson. around here they would get community service for that. they would have to spend some hours cleaning up weeds and mowing at the lake/park/campground. it hopefully helps them to see their is work invovled in projects


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your clock but at least you could and did repair it. Some years back now I woke up on a Monday morning to find I had a bunch of my stuff stolen so I know how you feel at least you stopped them from doing more damage. One of the first things up every year now is the cameras and signs saying under video watch and knock on wood still no problems. Do not let them stop you there are 1000 times more people out there that love the decorations.


----------



## 1971Mach351 (Aug 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your prop...it sucks to put that much effort and time into something you enjoy doing just to see some punks destroy it. I say buy a cheap paintball gun and shoot the next vandals that want to try it again, make an example out of them and hopefully it will put a stop to it lol... buts thats just what i would do.


----------



## bloodymaniac (Jul 30, 2010)

the other night i had a similer situation i to had graves set out and same deal kids being stupid well i got luck i play airsoft and my sniper rifle runs 550 fps and me and a friend were playing w it in the back yard as we heard noise and laughing we snuck around and well 3 hits 1 in the neck and they took off running the best hope to shoot them again lol


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

bloodymaniac said:


> the other night i had a similer situation i to had graves set out and same deal kids being stupid well i got luck i play airsoft and my sniper rifle runs 550 fps and me and a friend were playing w it in the back yard as we heard noise and laughing we snuck around and well 3 hits 1 in the neck and they took off running the best hope to shoot them again lol


LOL!!!! That is awesome!! Good for you.


----------

